# adria win not a twin



## firewood

hi i am going to take a look at an adria win tomorrow its a 2004 
looks ok .
any body got one or even heard of them .
what are the bad things to look for on it 
it has a 2.3 engine any one got any idea of the mpg i should get 
thx bob


----------



## aldra

I guess you mean the Adria Twin

There are some members with them

We have the Adria Coral Supreme and are very pleased with it

We get close 30 mpg,( 9 months old) Albert says its a good drive, drives like a car

Aldra


----------



## Waggys

Hi,

I know this chap has one.......lots about it on his website

http://www.europebycamper.com/p/route.html

I have emailed him about things before and he has replied very quickly...He is also a member on here his username is Addie

Hope that helps

Waggys


----------



## firewood

no its definately an adria win


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

The Adria Win was the previous model to the Twin which we have.

I'm not sure whether the Win had the transverse fixed bed that the later and popular Twin has.

We have seen a few Win's around more frequently on the continent.

We are happy with the performance of our 2008 Twin which gives us about 28mpg on the latest Fiat chassis and our previous AS Symbol averaged 29mpg.

We had some problems with a leaking water tank and shower tray which were eventually fixed under the two year warranty, but I don't know how easy it would be the get spares for the earlier models.

There's a write up of ours on our website

Steve


----------



## aldra

sorry hadn't actually heard of an Adria win, but as usual there's someone here who has 

Hope it works out for you firewood

Aldra


----------

